# Boss V plow stacking...



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sure get a good lift with them.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What the local mall uses.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I hate this mall. My buddy was plowing here last year and took out a fire hydrant.  Another guy took out all the speed bumps. Need less to say their were some pissed off mall people and insurance people. The only nice thing about plowing here is rubby tuesdays. They like the plow people.


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

now ive stacked it pretty high but thats a bit higher then ive seen it stacked with a v.


----------



## Farm Boss (Jan 20, 2007)

And that pile was made in 2 wheel drive, just think if he had it in 4 wheel how high a guy could stack!!!!!


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

Farm Boss;368311 said:


> And that pile was made in 2 wheel drive, just think if he had it in 4 wheel how high a guy could stack!!!!!


alright im gettin my rubber boots out.


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah. I call bull sh*t


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey Grand, I think you got frost bite on the brain....might want to stay in bed a while


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Actually I made that pile with a snow shovel.I was using the truck for scale ! :waving:


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

grandview;368748 said:


> Actually I made that pile with a snow shovel.I was using the truck for scale ! :waving:


LOL you want a job?

RCGM
Brad


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

was just wondering when you took that picture? i work plowing that mall. its not all that bad though. hourly pay across the board thoughpayup


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

ServiceOnSite;370318 said:


> was just wondering when you took that picture? i work plowing that mall. its not all that bad though. hourly pay across the board thoughpayup


That your pile?


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

grandview;368748 said:


> Actually I made that pile with a snow shovel.I was using the truck for scale ! :waving:


yea i'm going to need you to move it closer to the drain.. so if you could get that done in the next 10 or 20 min. yea that would be good


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Picture was from 2/8. I helped out there a few times back in 2000.

If you want that pile moved it's going to be closer to half hr because I'm taking a 10 min. coffee brake.wesport


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Antnee77;370403 said:


> That your pile?


it very well might be.


----------

